# Rat Rage



## VGmaster9 (Oct 18, 2011)

Robaato just made this comic called Rat Rage. The prologue chapter just came out a few weeks ago. What do you think of it so far? I really dig the art style.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Nov 29, 2011)

No opinion?


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 29, 2011)

It's only *three* pages in. How am I supposed to have an opinion about it yet?

Curious beginning, though the monologue kills it. Page two is alright, but then I'm utterly lost when page three comes around. Too quick of a scene change.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 14, 2011)

Fourth page now up.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mass update. This is the kind of thing that furry webcomic readers should be seeing, instead of stuff like Concession.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 7, 2012)

Pretty decent so far. I wasn't fond of the narration (I believe firmly in 'show not tell' with comics) but by the last page the decision for why they went that particular way was more obvious.

I wish it was in some other form than a DA gallery though :c


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 7, 2012)

Zydala said:


> Pretty decent so far. I wasn't fond of the narration (I believe firmly in 'show not tell' with comics) but by the last page the decision for why they went that particular way was more obvious.
> 
> I wish it was in some other form than a DA gallery though :c



It's actually gonna become a graphic novel, though I'd rather see the whole thing in webcomic form.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 8, 2012)

Updated again


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2012)

Not checking because of how hard you're pushing it, but there better be a Smashing Pumpkins reference in this comic with that title.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 9, 2012)

the art style is rather good imo


----------

